# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  مباشر ..(مريخاب اون لاين)(8) Vs (نجوم الصحافة)(2)

## بحاري

*‏*
‏
‏
‏*
‏
‏
‏* 
‏
‏
الدورة الرمضانية بالساحة الشعبية بالخرطوم
‏
الجولة الخامسة
‏
فريق اون لاين يدخل المباراة برصيد 6 نقاط 
ونجوم الصحافة 4 نقاط
‏
مباراة اليوم لتأكيد التأهل لفريق اون لاين ..
وسنوافيكم ببقية الموقف بالنسبة لفرق هذه المجموعة والتي تضم التحرير العشرة ونجوم بحري و الاسطبلات وفريق توتي
‏
علما باننا لدينا مباراة مؤجلة مع توتي .
‏
تابعونا ..
‏
المباراة تمام الساعة الحادية عشر مساء.
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بالتوفيييييييق ياشباب ومنصورين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بالتوفيق للزعيم الاحمر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*منصورين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*الان وصول طاقم فريق اون لاين ادارة ولاعبين
‏
تواجد
‏
حافظ النور
‏
عبدالعزيز24
‏
رياض
‏
مايقومابي
‏

موسى المريخابي
‏

بحاري
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*منصورين ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## looly

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الكورة بدت ولا لسة
وبالمناسبة الهليل مهنوس بي حبتين ... قصدي مغلوب بهنستين

راشيه هنسا مرتين
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بدأت المباراة..وفريق اون لاين بالزى الاحمر والاصفر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

بدأت المباراة..وفريق اون لاين بالزى الاحمر والاصفر



ماشاء الله انت في كبينة التعليق ... ربنا ينصركم
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*بداية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووون.. الهدف الاول لفريق اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الدقيقه الثانية والهدف الاول لاو كاين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

قووووووووووووووووووووووووووون.. الهدف الاول لفريق اون لاين









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

الدقيقه الثانية والهدف الاول لاو كاين



 مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*ما شاء الله لعيبتنا لاعبين بتركيز
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*قوووووون الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*والله ما شاء الله  
لعيبه مية المية
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الهدف الثالث روعه من نجم الفريق محمد فضل السيد
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*ضربة جزاء لنجوم الصحافه
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*ضربة الجزاء تمر فوق العارضه
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الهدف الرابع 
أمسكو الخشب
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ماشاالله بسحروكم
بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الناس ديل قول ليهم اقيفوا خلاص..كل ماهم يجيبو قون هنا الجلافيط بى هناك يجيبو واحد
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الهدف الخامس 
هدف رائع من دائرة الوسط
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*إنتهاء الشوط الأول بتقدم أون لاين  خمسه / صفر
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الناس  ديل لاعبين مع الجيميعابي ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الآآآآن وصول صاحب الحصريات
افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك
تخريمة
ال 6 جااااااااية مش ياعزو ولا أنا غلطان
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الهدف الأول للصحافه
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*ماشاء الله إنسجام ولعب رجولي لفريق اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الهدف السادس
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*تألق لحارس اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الهدف السابع
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*هدف ضائع للصحافه والقون فاضي
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الهدف الثامن من لعبه جميله
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الهدف الثاني للصحافة
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*وصول الريس القطانني
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*إنتهاء المباراة بفوز اون لاين 8/2
مبروووووك
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك وتستاهلوا والله..

تخريمه
المدرب كان منو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*وبرضو التشكيله؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الف مبروك/////
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الف مبرووووووووك وعقبال الكأس
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*حقوا تجيبوا الشباب ديل بدل الاشباح بتاعننا ديل
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*عذرا التصوير بالموبايل
*

----------


## acba77

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
قمة الروعة والابداع
                        	*

----------

